# My rat squeaks/shrieks really loud when I touch him.



## diinytt (Jun 15, 2014)

My rat Carrat (like carrot, but with rat in the name) squeaks/shrieks really loud when I touch him. At first it's just a squeak. Then if I continue to touch him he shrieks really loudly. 
He is not afraid of me. He runs up to me when i'm near. He doesn't jump back from loud noises or sudden movements. He doesn't even run away from my hands, he likes them just fine as long as they are not on him. He takes food and treats from my hand all the time. But he will not let me touch or pet him. I know he has really bad eyesight because he is an albino rat and he does the rocking back and forth thing pretty much any time I change position. But even when i'm really close and make sure that he sees me he still squeaks/shrieks when I try to pet or touch him. 

I have a second rat, Asparatgus (like asparagus but with rat in the name), that is very timid and afraid and he does run from sudden movements or loud noises, but he lets me touch and pet him. Asparatgus wiggles out of my hands when I pick him up but at least I am able to touch him and he never squeaks when I touch, pet, or hold him. 

This is the first time I've even owned rats (I kind of fell into owning them). So I don't know what's normal and what's not. 

Does this happen to anyone else? Is there anything I can do to stop this?

Please & Thank You


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Have your rats had a general check up at the vets? Shrieking and squeaking can be a sign of distress and fear but is also often associated with pain and discomfort. I would rule out any health issues before working on the behavioral side of things. My boy Elijah squeaks when my boyfriend picks him up or if I stop him from doing something naughty that he happens to love. It is a 'Get off me!' or 'But I want to shred your bedsheets!' squeak. However we know the patterns of the behavior and know he has a clean bill of health so it is easy to see the pattern.


----------

